# 2. Külsheimer Weißwurst MTB Rennen



## donrodolpho (22. September 2005)

HURRA, wir sind wieder da!!!!!!!!!     

Erneut startet der RSV Külsheim, dieses Jahr am 1. Advent sein beliebtes Weißwurst Rennen. Letzts Jahr was die Anfrage aus dem MTB Forum schon groß, dieses Jahr soll sie noch viel größer werden. ALSO: Dies gilt für alle!!!!  

Wann: 27. Novemer 2005
Wo: 97900 Külsheim /Baden
Wo genau: Festhalle Külsheim
Start: 10.30 Uhr
Startgeld: 6,50 

Aber warum WEIßWURST RENNEN?   
Für alle die letztes Jahr nicht am Start waren, es gibt hinterher auf unserer gemütlichen After Race Party und Siegerehrung für jeden ein Paar Weißwürste. Und die sind sogar im Startgeld mitenthalten.

Ach so die Stracke:
Männer: 4 Runden
Frauen und Jugend U19 (m+w): 3 Runden
Jugend U17 (m+w): 2 Runden

Die Runde ist ca. 5,5km lang und hat ungefähr 85 Hm

Wollt ihr mehr??????
Näherers unter: www.rsv-kuelsheim.de

oder auf anfrage hier. c u on the top


----------



## Tom:-) (23. September 2005)

subber!

sieht so aus als ob ich in diesem jahr dabei sein kann!  

äiwi!
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donrodolpho (26. September 2005)

hallo tom, 
wär echt super, wenn es dieses Jahr bei dir klappen würde! Hoffe natürlich, dass du auch noch mehr Leute mitbringst und die anderen ausm IBC Team dieses jahr auch wieder starten.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. September 2005)

Habt Ihr die gleiche Strecke wie letztes Jahr? Nur damit man vorsichtshalber vorher das Rad in Cellophanfolie einschweißen kann.   

Wenn es die Zeit zuläßt, kommen wir gerne wieder unsere Bikes einsauen.

Gruß     Geisterfahrer


----------



## Widu (12. Oktober 2005)

Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> subber!
> 
> sieht so aus als ob ich in diesem jahr dabei sein kann!
> 
> ...



Sehr schön Tom. Endlich treffen wir uns dann mal auf der Piste, so von Memme zu Mann. 



Soweit ich gehört habe, soll die Strecke erst mal nicht geändert werden.


----------



## Marathonman (12. Oktober 2005)

Hi zusammen,

wenn bei mir nichts dazwischenkommt, werde ich dabei sein.

- ich mag MATSCHEPAMPE -

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## sharky (13. Oktober 2005)

habe schwer vor zu kommen, hoffe nur man hat etwas mehr traktion als letztes jahr


----------



## Widu (14. Oktober 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> habe schwer vor zu kommen, hoffe nur man hat etwas mehr traktion als letztes jahr




Wenn es richtig siffig ist, kommen wir alle mit dem Crosser, oder?


----------



## darkdesigner (14. Oktober 2005)

Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> subber!
> 
> sieht so aus als ob ich in diesem jahr dabei sein kann!
> 
> ...



Oha, mein Güüdster,

werde mir den Termin rot im Kalender anstreichen. Bring den anderen Geographen auch mit, dann machen wir Külsheim unsicher...
Wäre nicht schlecht nochmal in dem Jahr von Euch auseinandergenommen zu werden, eine runde Sache sozusagen, nachdem meine Auftaktpleite an Ostersonntag auch mit Euch statt fand. 
dd


----------



## Tom:-) (17. Oktober 2005)

darkdesigner schrieb:
			
		

> Oha, mein Güüdster,
> 
> werde mir den Termin rot im Kalender anstreichen. Bring den anderen Geographen auch mit, dann machen wir Külsheim unsicher...
> Wäre nicht schlecht nochmal in dem Jahr von Euch auseinandergenommen zu werden, eine runde Sache sozusagen, nachdem meine Auftaktpleite an Ostersonntag auch mit Euch statt fand.
> dd


 
yeeeehaaaa! this guy's more punk than me!!!

schau mer mal. der andere geograph hat jedenfalls trainiert wie ein berserker und explodiert an jedem hügel, weil man eine formel eins kiste nicht im standgas fahren kann. muhaha, meinereiner wird sich da wohl eher vornehm zurückhalten und das zerfleischen aus der zweiten reihe genüßlich beobachten. ich will den wilden tieren ja nicht im weg rumstehen  

mind the prop!
t°m


----------



## donrodolpho (18. Oktober 2005)

ich finde wilde tiere brauchen auch futter und das muß erst einmal gejagt werden, bevor es zerfleischt und aufgefressen wird. deswegen order von der rennleitung frauen kinder und lebendfutter bitte in dei erste startreihe. ist ja auch spannender für die zuschauer.  
matsch und pampe wird auch schon angerührt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (18. Oktober 2005)

Ich kenne da ein paar Kinder, die ich nicht bekommen werde, falls sie vor mir starten.   


Aber beim Rennen fehlt eh die Zeit für so einen kleinen Happen!


----------



## Tom:-) (24. Oktober 2005)

gut, ihr habt es so gewollt. habe mich soeben angemeldet. werde am tag X also versuchen als 'hase' voraus zu fahren. ich schmecke übrigens am besten in rotwein- oder, dem anlass gemäß, in weizenbiersoße 

 CU in the dirt ...


----------



## rieni (25. Oktober 2005)

Na denn auf zur Hasenjagd   



			
				Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> gut, ihr habt es so gewollt. habe mich soeben angemeldet. werde am tag X also versuchen als 'hase' voraus zu fahren. ich schmecke übrigens am besten in rotwein- oder, dem anlass gemäß, in weizenbiersoße
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom:-) (25. Oktober 2005)

rieni schrieb:
			
		

> Na denn auf zur Hasenjagd
> 
> Die Soße kommt aber erst nach dem Erlegen an 'Hase Tom', nicht den Abend vorher.
> 
> ...


 

... och menno


----------



## darkdesigner (25. Oktober 2005)

Was machen wir denn dann am Samstag(Freitag)? Einrollen im Odenwald oder Spessart oder Taunus? Oder gar nicht rollen sondern nur tanken??? Fragen über Fragen...
Muß Montag arbeiten,
dd


----------



## rieni (25. Oktober 2005)

darkdesigner schrieb:
			
		

> Was machen wir denn dann am Samstag(Freitag)? Einrollen im Odenwald oder Spessart oder Taunus? Oder gar nicht rollen sondern nur tanken??? Fragen über Fragen...
> Muß Montag arbeiten,
> dd



Würde vorschlagen die Jäger testen mögliche Soßen und Soßenkombinationen   

Samstag einrollen klingt verlockend - das Wann und Wo  können wir ja unter Berücksichtigung der atmosphärischen Situation kurzfristig  klären. 

Rieni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (25. Oktober 2005)

weidmanns heil!

am freitag ins multikriminelle junkfurt fahren und eine taunus- oder odenwaldtour am samstag wären auch eine gute idee. wie ich höre pflegt man dort exquisite (hasen)bratensoßen der geschmacksrichtung äbbelwoi zu reichen. heinz schenk und der bembel des todes ... austrinke werd' mer no derffe.

konkret, ich wär' dabei!
t°m;-)


----------



## darkdesigner (14. November 2005)

Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> weidmanns heil!
> 
> am freitag ins multikriminelle junkfurt fahren und eine taunus- oder odenwaldtour am samstag wären auch eine gute idee. wie ich höre pflegt man dort exquisite (hasen)bratensoßen der geschmacksrichtung äbbelwoi zu reichen. heinz schenk und der bembel des todes ... austrinke werd' mer no derffe.
> 
> ...


Also Freitag Abend Bier konsumieren, Samstag Radfahren und dann nach Külsheim und Sonntag Rennen fahren, so oder anders?!? Freu mich,
dd


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. November 2005)

Überlege mir auch, ob ich nach Külsheim komme. Bin allerdings bisher nur Marathon-Mittelstrecken gefahren. Was, außer in welcher Soße man enden möchte, sollte man denn als CC-Neuling darüber wissen? Ist Külsheim für den CC-Einstieg eher gut oder eher nicht so gut geeignet?


----------



## Tom:-) (15. November 2005)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Überlege mir auch, ob ich nach Külsheim komme. Bin allerdings bisher nur Marathon-Mittelstrecken gefahren. Was, außer in welcher Soße man enden möchte, sollte man denn als CC-Neuling darüber wissen? Ist Külsheim für den CC-Einstieg eher gut oder eher nicht so gut geeignet?


 
bestens geeignet!


----------



## donrodolpho (15. November 2005)

leute sucht eure buntesten sachen heraus. denn wenn wir glück haben, haben wir nicht nur ein weißwurtsrennen sondern ein weißes weißwurtsrennen

 Mr. Frost lässt grüßen

weiße weißtwürschte )  

also freut euch!!!


----------



## donrodolpho (15. November 2005)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Überlege mir auch, ob ich nach Külsheim komme. Bin allerdings bisher nur Marathon-Mittelstrecken gefahren. Was, außer in welcher Soße man enden möchte, sollte man denn als CC-Neuling darüber wissen? Ist Külsheim für den CC-Einstieg eher gut oder eher nicht so gut geeignet?




nicht nur gut geeignet... bestens nein hervorragend würde ich sagen!!! perfekt, ideal, super!! danach wirst du nurnoch cc fahren


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. November 2005)

donrodolpho schrieb:
			
		

> nicht nur gut geeignet... bestens nein hervorragend würde ich sagen!!! perfekt, ideal, super!! danach wirst du nurnoch cc fahren


Na schau´n wir mal... Hab mich zumindest heute angemeldet und bin ziemlich dreckresistent.


----------



## Widu (15. November 2005)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Na schau´n wir mal... Hab mich zumindest heute angemeldet und bin ziemlich dreckresistent.



Und was ist mit Deinem Rad? Hast Du das schon gefragt?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. November 2005)

Das muß erst mal wieder unter der Dreckschicht von den letzten WP-Einsätzen raus gepult werden, damit es den Mund aufbekommt!  
Das muß es abkönne, sonst hätte es nicht Mountainbike sondern Valleybike werden sollen.


----------



## jsweet (16. November 2005)

zu welchem bike ratet ihr mir das leichte schnelle mit federung oder zu dem etwas schwererem starren??

wenn´s ne sauerei gibt freut sich das starre schon drauf!

gibt´s duschen??

bis bald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (16. November 2005)

Bike? Das ist wohl wetterabhängig.


Duschen gibt es sowohl fürs Rad als auch Fahrer.


----------



## Tom:-) (21. November 2005)

uiuiuiiuiuiuiuiui und iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiih,

das wird eine richtig schöne schlammschlacht. vielleicht haben wir ja glück und die ganze pampe gefriert bis zum WE


----------



## donrodolpho (21. November 2005)

wird nicht so schlimm, soll aufhören zu regnen. dafür am wochenende knuspriger frost und dann wird das rennen richtig schnell ( jedenfalls arbeiten wir daran )  so die götter auf uns hören.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. November 2005)

donrodolpho schrieb:
			
		

> wird nicht so schlimm, soll aufhören zu regnen. dafür am wochenende knuspriger frost und dann wird das rennen richtig schnell ( jedenfalls arbeiten wir daran )  so die götter auf uns hören.


Ihr könnt ja mal die letzten Tage vor dem Rennen einen Bodenzustandsbericht geben. Ich pack auf jeden Fall mal die Spikereifen zum Equipement.


----------



## jsweet (21. November 2005)

hat jemand mal ein höhenprofil der strecke? oder könnte jemand bitte ne kurze beschreibung der strecke geben?

thx


----------



## donrodolpho (22. November 2005)

schau doch einmal beim külsheimer radsportverein auf die homepage
( rsv-kuelasheim.de )
dann rückblick 2004 - dann höhenprofil
wegen der ausklingenden rennsaison und der zu erwartenden kalten Witterung ( keine matschepampe ) wurde die strecke nicht so schwer gewählt. keine langen rampen sondern immer nur kurze knackige anstiege zum warmwerden.
bis sonntag soll es nicht mehr regnen, temperaturen knapp unter dem gefrierpunkt.
so haben wir es uns gewünscht. die krönung wäre natürlich ein mtb rennen im schnee, ( braucht man anschließend nicht so viel putzen.)


----------



## jsweet (22. November 2005)

ich kann auf der hp leider nichts finden...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. November 2005)

jsweet schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann auf der hp leider nichts finden...


Da ist das: http://www.rsv-kuelsheim.de/hoehenprofil.htm


----------



## jsweet (22. November 2005)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (23. November 2005)

jsweet schrieb:
			
		

> Danke!



Wird aber irgendwie den Tücken der Strecke nicht gerecht. Ich fand das letze Drittel ziemlich heftig. Bin jedes Mal völlig schwarz an die Schiebepassage gekommen.


----------



## Tom:-) (24. November 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Wird aber irgendwie den Tücken der Strecke nicht gerecht. Ich fand das letze Drittel ziemlich heftig. Bin jedes Mal völlig schwarz an die Schiebepassage gekommen.


 
 
schwarz? schiebepassage? que?
seid ihr den schloßgraben hoch gefahren?


----------



## Widu (24. November 2005)

Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> schwarz? schiebepassage? que?
> seid ihr den schloßgraben hoch gefahren?




Der Schloßgraben lässt sich doch fahren. 


Wenn du die Festhalle im Rücken hat und auf den Schlossgraben blickst, mussten wir linker Hand neben dem Spielplatz so eine, ich gebe es zu, kleine Wiesenböschung hoch, die sich bei Feuchtigkeit als unfahrbar entpuppte. Danach ist man um die Festhalle gefahren. 

Problem: kurz vorher musste man 2 kleine steile Steigungen bewältigen und das hieß für mich, alles geben, sonst schieben.Bis zu dem o.a. Punkt habe ich mich dann nicht erholen können.


----------



## Widu (24. November 2005)

Guckst Du hier:


----------



## Tom:-) (24. November 2005)

axo. aber einen schwarzen sehe ich auf dem bild nicht


----------



## Widu (24. November 2005)

Tom:-) schrieb:
			
		

> axo. aber einen schwarzen sehe ich auf dem bild nicht



Hmpf! 

Aber du erkennst die Stelle, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (24. November 2005)

logo! ist ja quasi mein erweitertes kinderzimmer ...


----------



## Widu (24. November 2005)

Am Samstag Nachmittag werde ich mir mal die Strecke anschauen. Springst Du dann auch schon rum?

Und: Bist Du fit, oder machst Du mich fäddisch?


----------



## Tom:-) (24. November 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Am Samstag Nachmittag werde ich mir mal die Strecke anschauen. Springst Du dann auch schon rum?
> 
> Und: Bist Du fit, oder machst Du mich fäddisch?


 
normal: eh alder, mach ich disch konkrett krass kaputt bis den scheisendreck puls is auf dem a$cheloch 190er level! kannst du nehme gift und wegschmeisse bike!

 

heute: bin leider seit dienstag erkältet. befürchte schon die gefährdung des starts. obwohl ... irgendwie geht's (fast) immer. also drück' dir die daumen damit ich dich fäddisch machen kann


----------



## Widu (24. November 2005)

Puls 190? Wo ist da das Problem? Da habe ich ja noch genug Luft Dir ein nettes Liedchen zu singen. 


Dann schauen wir mal, wer oder was besser durch hält.

Mein Motto:

Schnee ist schee!


----------



## Tom:-) (24. November 2005)

ich dachte dein motto sei 

"Oh, Juwel im Lotus"

tststs. so kann man sich täuschen. 
die tortur endet nie.

-t


----------



## rothrunner (25. November 2005)

Jaja der 2. von rechts ist mein Vater. Ältester Teilnehmer mit 55 Jahren und einem 9 Monate alten Hüftgelenk! Der Linke ist mein jüngster Bruder!

In diesem Jahr werden wir als "Backdrifter" mit 15 Personen am Start sein. 


http://www.biken-wertheim.de 

siehe Rennteam

Bis Sonntag!!


----------



## donrodolpho (25. November 2005)

ho ho ho 
träume werden war. 2-4 cm neuschnee. heute noch etwas nachschub in sachen schnee und sonntag leichter frost mit sonne  deswegen hört auf zu unken , keiner wird schwarz höchstens weiß und schlamm gibt es auch keinen also unser tipp winterreifen mit schneeketten.
väterchen frost


----------



## Widu (25. November 2005)

Hallo Väterchen Frost,

wenn wir alle mit Schneeketten am Rad bzw. Spikes anrücken, wird es heftigst den Boden zersägen und spätestens nach der 2. Runde stecken wir knietief im Schlamm.

Mann, wat freue ich mich drauf! 

Ich hoffe, es gibt Glühwein!


----------



## donrodolpho (25. November 2005)

für das zersägen haben wir dieses jahr ein extra starkes quad als front-
fahrzeug. und natürlich haben wir glühwein. während des rennens für die zuschauer, aber wenn du ganz freundlich fragst können wir dir einen halben becher in die überschuhe gießen zum auftauen der füsse. nach dem rennen gibt es auch glühwein für die starter , du kannst aber auch deine socken auszuteln, so sie nicht schon wieder kalt geworden sind


----------



## Tom:-) (25. November 2005)

muhahahahahhaaaaa 

schweißsockenglühwein! das wird der trend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (25. November 2005)

Meine Überschuhe würde ich spätestens an der Schiebepassage verlieren. Die rutschen so lustig über die Füße. 

Auch letztes Jahr hatte ich keine Überschuhe an. Das Rennen ist ja nicht so lang. Könnte mir aber vorstellen unter Umständen mal einen kurzen Zwischenstopp einzulegen und ein kleines Schlückchen zur Stärkung zu nehmen.
Nicht, dass ich beim Rennen in irgendeiner Form in Unterzucker falle.


----------



## darkdesigner (25. November 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Überschuhe würde ich spätestens an der Schiebepassage verlieren. Die rutschen so lustig über die Füße.


Also doch die 18er Schraubstollen an die Schuhe montieren. Bei Matsch trinke ich nur, dann könnt ihr ohne mich fahren...
dd


----------



## drivingghost (25. November 2005)

Und auf mich müsst Ihr dieses Jahr verzichten, ich fliege Sonntag in Urlaub. 
Dabei habe ich doch noch eine Rechnung offen. Mit einen Crossradfahrer!!


----------



## Widu (25. November 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Und auf mich müsst Ihr dieses Jahr verzichten, ich fliege Sonntag in Urlaub.
> Dabei habe ich doch noch eine Rechnung offen. Mit einen Crossradfahrer!!




Habe es gehört, dass Du leider in die Türkei fliegst. Schaaaaaaaaaaaaaade!


Du armer Kerl darfst Dich in der Sonne aalen, während wir uns im Schlamm und Schnee wälzen! 

Bin mir sicher, dass du etwas verpassen wirst. (Zumindest mich auf einem neueren Rad. )


Viel Spaß!


----------



## drivingghost (25. November 2005)

Ich habe wirklich einige Überzeugungsarbeit geleistet, mein Sportchef wollte/konnte den Termin nicht verschieben.
Dann hoffe ich mal auf nächstes Jahr. 
Euch auch viel Spaß beim Moddern.

Ich verpasse Weißwürste MIT SENF! Uaaaahh!


----------



## Levty (25. November 2005)

also ich melde mich hiermit mal als teilnehmer an!   

(so, jetz könnt ihr weiterspammen)


----------



## Widu (27. November 2005)

Sodele das war es dieses Jahr! 

Gut, dass die Passagen auf Asphalt gestreut worden sind.

Es war ein tolle Veranstaltung: wie immer sehr persönlich, freundlich und gut organisiert!

Ein großes Lob an die Organisatoren!


----------



## Levty (27. November 2005)

spitze heute!
aber das rosane medalband wirkte recht schwul^^, es hätte ja ne radkette sein können 

lob und gruss, lev!


----------



## SteveLorenzios (27. November 2005)

super veranstaltung die es mit den grossen marathons teilweise schon aufnehmen kann und mir gefiel es besser (orga) als manch grosser marathon
super leute (auch an der strecke / im verhältnis zu den fahrern viele zuseher   ); gute verpflegung (wenn das mal hier jemand von der orga liest wärs gut die rezepte von den riegeln zu veröfffentlichen); weiswürste waren super; schön atmosphäre danach in der halle (nicht so gross sondern schön familiär); strecke war auch ok wenngleich etwas schlammig auf der langen abfahrt aber wo bliebe die herausforderung von dahher strecke auch super; wetter passte super 
und wenn ich meine jacke nicht vergessen hätte wärs teilweise nicht ganz so kühl gewesen aber es war nunmal in kü(h)lsheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. November 2005)

Fand das auch eine supertolle Veranstaltung mit toller Stimmung! Man wurde wirklich hervorragend angefeuert, da können sich andere, auch größere Rennen eine dicke Scheibe abschneiden. Ansonsten tadellose Organisation, an der man das Engagement gespürt hat, immer freundliche Leute und eine der Witterung entsprechende Strecke. Hätte technischer sein können, war aber auch so sehr schön. 
Plane das für die nächsten Jahre als Saisonabschluss fest ein!


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. November 2005)

Ein super fairer Preis für volles Program   

Die Strecke war für mich als Ersti mit Invaliden-Bonus (Bluterguß im Knie) genau perfekt - und beinahe hätte es sogar für nen 1 stelligen Platz gereicht. Richtig funny wurde die Strecke leider erst nach der 2 Runde, nachdem der "Trail" so langsam ins flüssige über ging - da hat sich mein Abfahrtsgeist gefreut.

Der letzte Anstieg vor dem Ziel war geil - ich mag solche Schweinehundsachen    Vor allem wenn sich die "Männerreifen" (Zitat eines Mitfahrers) bemerkbar machen.

Also sehr empfehlenswert und kann definitiv im Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis gegen diese ganzen Power Marathons und Rennen anstinken!

Freu mich auf Photos!


----------



## Widu (27. November 2005)

jens_snej schrieb:
			
		

> Der letzte Anstieg vor dem Ziel war geil - ich mag solche Schweinehundsachen    Vor allem wenn sich die "Männerreifen" (Zitat eines Mitfahrers) bemerkbar machen.




2,4er Reifen sind schon nicht schlecht, die haben auf jeden Fall etwas martialisches.  

Bin den Berg nicht hochgefahren. Habe es auch gar nicht erst versucht.


----------



## darkdesigner (28. November 2005)

Erstmal ein Super-Lob an die Veranstalter und Helfer, wie immer spitze in Külsheim!!!

Die Strecke war voll in Ordnung, die Abfahrten waren rutschig, die Anstiege fiese Stiche und auf den ebenen Streckenteilen konnte sogar ab und an Luft geholt werden.

Einzig in einem Punkt kann ich meinen Vorrednern nicht folgen, es war kein Marathon!!! Es waren 22km, bei einer Rundenlänge von 5,5km, also hatte das doch eher den Charakter eines CC-Rennens. Besonders wenn man manchen  Starter vor dem Rennen sah, der entweder schonmal ne Warm-Up Runde absolvierte oder sich ne Stunde auf der Rolle warmfuhr...  

Ein ausführlicher Bericht steht in Kürze auf www.eisenschweinkader.org
dd


----------



## Tom:-) (28. November 2005)

hoi z'samme,

auch von mir ein dickes lob an die veranstalter! super orga, schöne strecke! petrus hat es ebenfalls gut mit uns gemeint. die piste war gut befahrbar, die sonne schien vom himmel. und auch külsheim hat seinen grabig: die letzte rampe vor dem ziel hatte richtig rennathmosphäre. danke an die zuschauer und anfeuerer!
schade, daß im vergleich zum letzten jahr die starterzahl rückläufig war. da haben sich wohl einige von der vergangenen schlammschlacht abschrecken lassen.

tiptop veranstaltung! im nächsten jahr gerne wieder! 
thanx to all

tom


----------



## rieni (28. November 2005)

kann mich den meinen Vorednern nur anschließen.
Fettes Lob und Danke an alle, die am Gelingen eines super Radspochtevents beteiligt waren.   

@widu
sorry, dass ich Dir  kein angenehmeres Windschattenambiente bieten konnte - werde bis zum näxten JAhr meine Schlatung einstellen und mich in der Kunst der hochpulsigen Kommunikation üben   

cu all

Rieni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (28. November 2005)

@ rieni Das will ich wohl hoffen. Vielleicht langt es nächstes Jahr zum gemeinsamen Pläuschchen, um die *Anderen* zu demotivieren. Und das mit der Schaltung ist eine echte Katastrophe bei Dir, wie will man sich da hinter Dir erholen, wenn andauernd das Gerät herumkracht. *kopfschüttel*


Aber hast Deine Platzierung vor mir echt verdient, ich war vollkommen breit! Vielen Dank für den Windschatten. 

Grüße

W.


----------



## s.k.y (28. November 2005)

da will ich auch mal in den allgemeinen Lobgesang einstimmen....
ich hab zwar nicht die Megavergleichsmöglichkeiten da ich sowas zum ersten Mal mitgemacht hab aber ich war hellauf Begeistert von der ganzen Atmosphäre dort. die netten Zuschauer .....
die freundlichen Helfer die zugelassen haben das ich den ganzen Teepott fast alleine leer gemacht hab
und auch das Fahren war gar nicht so wild wie ichs mir vorgestellt hab waren lauter nette Leute unterwegs...... keine rücksichtslosen Wilden wie ich das befürchtet hatte
Alles in allem hab ich mir wohl die perfekte Veranstaltung für mein *erstes Mal* ausgesucht 

ach ja ein dickes fettes Dankeschön an Widu das er mich dazu überredet hat noch am Start hab ich mir ja eigentlich geschworen nie wieder ein Wort mit ihm zu reden


----------



## Micro767 (28. November 2005)

da hab ich wegen der blöden Erkältung wohl echt was verpast !   

Hätte meine 2´te Veranstaltung diesr Art werden sollen und wurde mir im Vorfeld genau so beschrieben wie es wohl auch tatsächlich war !


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. November 2005)

Die Photos vom Rennen scheinen ja online zu sein (www.racing-thomas.de). Leider - so finde ich - in einer erbährmlichen Auflösung (320x240 dpi). 

Trotzdem cool!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. November 2005)

@donrodolpho:Wie sieht´s eigentlich mit den Bildern aus, die kurz vor der Siegerehrung zu sehen waren? Wann und wo gibt es die online zu sehen? Wie sieht´s mit den Ergebnislisten aus?


----------



## donrodolpho (7. Dezember 2005)

morgen leute
befinde mich wieder fast unter den lebenden, habe es gestern in die wege geleitet, das schnellstmöglich bilder und ergebnissliste ins internet gestellt wird.
sorry


----------



## Widu (7. Dezember 2005)

Vorab also die Ergebnisliste im Anhang als PDF.

Als dann! Bis zum nächsten Jahr!


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. Dezember 2005)

Huch, noch mal ein Platz gut gemacht  Naja, ich sag nicht nein!


----------



## rothrunner (7. Dezember 2005)

Da haben die "Backdrifter" ja richtig abgegrast!

Platz 1+2 bei den Herren und Platz 1 bei den Damen    

Ich bin stolz auf euch   

Grüße
rothrunner


----------



## darkdesigner (7. Dezember 2005)

Mist, bei mir klappt es nicht, Acrobat Reader erzählt etwas von einem Fehler während des Öffnens...   

Naja, vielleicht ist die Liste ja auch bald auf der HP zu bewundern, oder es schickt sie mir jemand funktionierend zu. 
dd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widu (7. Dezember 2005)

@ dd Schicke sie gleich ab!


----------



## Levty (7. Dezember 2005)

mir auch


----------



## Widu (8. Dezember 2005)




----------



## drivingghost (8. Dezember 2005)

Warum ist mein Name nicht auf der Liste? ):


----------



## Widu (8. Dezember 2005)

Die Leute, die für die Strecke länger als 2h 2min gebraucht haben, wurden aus der Wertung genommen. Warst vermutlich zu langsam.


----------



## nasenmann (8. Dezember 2005)

tach du widu


----------



## Levty (8. Dezember 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ist mein Name nicht auf der Liste? ):



warste da nicht in china?!


----------



## drivingghost (8. Dezember 2005)

Bin in die Türkei geflogen. War dort mit dem bike unterwegs. 
Oder war ich wirklich länger als 122 min unterwegs?...

Welchen Platz hast Du gemacht, Killuah?


----------



## Levty (8. Dezember 2005)

3. bei den junioren,
nja, das hast du ja letztes mal bei den herren auch fast geschafft (4.), nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdesigner (8. Dezember 2005)

Großes Danke an Widu für die Mühen!!!  

Tja, ohne Platten wäre es vorne enger geworden, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher... Beim nächsten Mal dann wieder,
dd


----------



## drivingghost (8. Dezember 2005)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. bei den junioren,
> nja, das hast du ja letztes mal bei den herren auch fast geschafft (4.), nicht?



Glückwunsch.


Ja, 4. im letzten Jahr.


--> GEGEN CROSSRADFAHRER!!! <--


----------



## Levty (8. Dezember 2005)

nextes jahr darf ich acuh noch bei den junioren mitfahren, mal sehen was da zu holen ist
besser als beim energy race war ich   
hoffe du bist nextes jahr nicht irgendwo in asien oder sonst wo, denn diesmal war HD nur 2 mal vertretten, magermager...

@ widu: von mir auch ein dickes thx!


----------



## Widu (15. Dezember 2005)

Gibt es irgendwann irgendwo noch mehr Bilder?


----------



## Levty (15. Dezember 2005)

Widu schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es irgendwann irgendwo noch mehr Bilder?



stimmt, ich vermisse das bild wo ich auf einem der bierksten stehe


----------



## Tom:-) (19. Dezember 2005)

bilder sind jetzt online

http://www.rsv-kuelsheim.de/bilderww2005.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

